# New toys?



## Bailee (Aug 13, 2014)

I would really love to get Gerald a few new toys, do any of you guys have suggestions? I'm not quite sure what he would actually enjoy playing with.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I wouldn't waste money on buying toys. The best toys are things you can find around the house. Like toilet paper tubes. You can also make a dig box or tunnel system filled with paper strips or other material


----------



## laurs61193 (Nov 29, 2014)

My hedgie LOVES small cat toys that rattle or jingle. You can get them for less than a dollar. I also recommend cardboard scraps and toilet paper rolls with a slit cut down the center long ways.


----------



## Bailee (Aug 13, 2014)

Awesome! Thank you guys!


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

If your hedgie likes to dig/burrow:
Cut up some fleece scraps and throw them into a medium sized plastic bin. Then put some food/treats in it. Its cheap and fast. I cut up some old pajamas and did it for Persephone and she loves it. 
Just make sure to check for poop and uneaten food after. Fleece is machine washable so its somewhat sanitary.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

As for paper strips in a dig box, should it be construction paper, which is a bit thicker and softer, or good ol' printer paper? I am just wondering if edges and corners might poke or cut their little eyes.

I don't want to use fleece strips because my girl has never been interested in that and I don't want her to get too hot with her overheating issues.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Construction paper sounds like it'd probably be a bit safer. I would also rip the paper, not cut it. Ripped paper tends to have softer edges as well, so less chance of a paper cut.


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh true, I see. I only put about 4 sheets of fleece in at a time they're about 5" x5" I didn't think construction paper would be safe because of the chemical additives and dust but I suppose if its only for a short period of time it's probably safe.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Silly question, but construction paper doesn't pose the risk of carrying mites right like paper beddings do? 

And it seems my construction paper dig box was a success! At being a new comfy bed anyway lol!


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

If your hedgie likes toys that make noise, you can take an old pill bottle, clean it, and put some beads in it for a great toy. It was probably the easiest toy I ever made besides the toilet paper tube (which, to be fair, doesn't require much :lol: ). My hedgie was more of a cuddler though, so it wasn't used a ton :roll:


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

Construction paper can probably harbour wood lice but it is harmful for different reasons. It goes through a lot of processes to get to what it's like and its not intended as a toy for small animals. 
When it gets wet its pretty dangerous, not to mention if it actually gets consumed even a little piece could lead to severe impaction . 
Construction paper is made of a wood mulch, one of the things they use to soften it is sodium hydroxide (lye) which has a pH often off the scale. Then its bleached and treated in a lovely dangerous vat of chemical which wood absorbs, then its coloured with either safe or non safe dyes. 
Long story short (and I really don't want to be this person) its not meant as a material that's supposed to withstand being dedicated, peed on, or consumed. Therefore measures are not put in place to insure that the product will be safe when its put through these circumstances. 
Its kind of like how most hedgehog owners avoid silent spinners because of those tiny holes that can rip a hedgehogs nail out. It won't injure every hedgehog that uses it, but there's always the possibility. 
I'm sure people have used construction paper with no issue before but its really not a safe product to use with animals. Construction paper is fine for a little human because they use it for crafts and don't pee on it and eat it (and if they do eat it, their bodies either handle it or they see a doctor). Hedgehogs seem to be very sensitive to a lot of things in comparison to every other animal I've had experience with so I wouldn't risk it.


----------

